# Food Safety News - 03/31/2022 FDA checking on ‘adverse events’ while other outbreak investigations continue



## daveomak.fs (Mar 31, 2022)

*FDA checking on ‘adverse events’ while other outbreak investigations continue*
By News Desk on Mar 31, 2022 12:05 am
The FDA is investigating “adverse event reports” involving at least 31 people, according to an announcement from the agency. Little information is available on the situation, with the Food and Drug Administration not releasing any facts except that the investigation involves 31 people and an unnamed product. The agency has not reported what pathogen or... Continue Reading


*French officials confirm some E. coli cases linked to Nestlé pizza*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 31, 2022 12:04 am
French authorities have confirmed a link between dozens of E. coli infections in children and frozen pizzas sold by Nestlé. Officials did not say exactly how many people were sick but revealed that epidemiological, microbiological and traceability work had found a connection with Buitoni brand Fraîch’Up pizza and Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC) infections. Pizzas... Continue Reading


*Plant-based meat, dairy and eggs: A game changer or a flash in the pan?*
By Cookson Beecher on Mar 31, 2022 12:02 am
– COMMENTARY – You’ve probably heard a lot about the new plant-based foods — meatless beef and poultry and dairy-free milk, for example, but most people don’t know much, if anything, about them. In fact, the first time you heard about them, you might have said “Forget about that. If I want food, I want... Continue Reading


*Federal judge strikes down Louisiana labeling law for plant-based meat*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 31, 2022 12:01 am
The “Truth in Labeling of Food Products Act” passed by the Louisiana Legislature in 2019 violates the commercial free speech rights of Turtle Island Foods, which produces and packages plant-based meat products marketed and sold in the state and nationwide. Turtle Island Foods was founded in 1980 and is headquartered in Hood River, OR. The... Continue Reading


*Pre-cut fruit recalled after FDA test shows Salmonella contamination*
By News Desk on Mar 30, 2022 05:59 pm
Freshcut fruit from Liberty Fruit Company Inc. is being recalled after government testing found a sample positive for Salmonella. The Kansas City, KS, company distributed the products to retailers and foodservice operations in four states,  Missouri, Kansas, Iowa and Nebraska, according to the company’s recall notice posted by the Food and Drug Administration. The products... Continue Reading


*Pecan chocolate eggs recalled after tree bark found on product*
By News Desk on Mar 30, 2022 03:54 pm
Elmer Candy Corp. is recalling certain Elmer’s Pecan Eggs candy because of foreign material on the product, specifically pecan tree bark. The recalled products were distributed in Alabama, Arizona, Florida, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, Tennessee and Texas. There is concern that consumers may have the recalled product in their homes. Recalled product: # Product Description Recall... Continue Reading


----------

